# NATURAL FET



## PalmTree (Nov 28, 2011)

Hello Ladies,

After a failed IVF+ICSI  and 1x BFN natural FET, I'd like to hear your opinion regarding the natural FET protocol. 
I didn't have any HCG injection and it was completely natural FET, as I do have a 28-30 days normal cycle. So, that was my journey:
Day 1 -11/08 -  period 
Day 12 - 22/08 - scan and follicles were still small
Day 16 - 24/08 - positive ovulation digital test
Day 21 - 31/08 -FET day
After 2WW, on 14/09, BFN blood HCG test

In this case, the clinic doesn't prescribe progesterone but I requested and the Dr said that I should only start in the evening after the FET. I now that at the Lister Hospital in London, if you go for natural FET, progesterone only starts 3 days after the FET.

Does anyone get a BFP with a similar protocol?

When did you start the progesterone?

I'm now on my day 1 of my next cycle and will have another goal immediately. 

Big hug,

PalmTree


----------



## lynzb (Dec 7, 2011)

Hi palm tree, u may be better posting this question in cycle buddies at the top as its very active. 

I'm doing a medicated FET and start progestrone jabs 6 days before transfer. I have my period every 28 days so wonder why I'm medicated! Hmmm x


----------



## PalmTree (Nov 28, 2011)

Hi lynzb,
How do I post this in cycle buddies? 
PalmTree


----------



## lynzb (Dec 7, 2011)

Copy and paste? X


----------



## princess79 (Jan 9, 2010)

Hi palm tree...
Just wanted to add that I am on natural FET at Lister...
They give HGC jab (unless you have O already) and then , in my case, start progesterone 3 days later, with the actual transfer 7 days after O.
So.. Sort of medicated (!)
I took jab on weds, start cyclogest tomorrow (sat) and have transfer next weds, with 1x blasto.
Here's hoping!!!
Lots of luck!
X


----------



## PalmTree (Nov 28, 2011)

Hi princess79,

I didn't take any HCG injection. A friend of mine said at the Lister if you don't take it, you should start the progesterone 3 days after the FET. Is it correct?

Good luck!



PalmTree


----------



## princess79 (Jan 9, 2010)

The lister def has you starting progesterone after O but before FET... 
It really mimics the ivf/icsi cycle, just without the egg collection(!)... Whereby you start progesterone before transfer to PREPARE body for accepting the embryo - whenever that is...
Haven't done an FET before, and was in two minds about natural, but as I said above, the Lister is part medicated (the good bits!) without all the wait!
Best of luck to you for the future!
X


----------



## JJ Mum (Mar 5, 2012)

Hi Palmtree - just wanted to say hello and I'm doing a natural cycle this time... I canbe a cycle buddy!  My period started a day after yours on 21st Sept!

I had a failed fresh cycle in july and touch wood, have one frozen blasto for FET, I worry about being DR'd and body confused, and the progesterone made me really down in 2ww, horrible to live with and dead stressed, so I can't wait to do it again with no drugs...

So cd2 now and flooding with period, but lets hope it's the last one we have!

My protocol is like this - 

CD1 - AF arrives
CD8 Scan
CD9 onwards - OPK test for Pos LH surge -
CD13 - (expected day based on last mth, i practiced!) call clinic and let them know
CD20 - Blasto Transfer day (exactly 7 days after LH surge)  ( have a day6 blasto, but counts as day 5)
CD28 - I guess test here or slightly later!

No drugs at all

Good luck to you and to princess , private message me anytime for a chat! or i'm in oct/nov cycle buddies thread..


----------



## princess79 (Jan 9, 2010)

Hi both.. Just wanted to say that after this natural(ish!) FET... I have got a bfp!!! Not at OTD yet, but cautiously optimistic!! Good luck to you both!!
X


----------



## Mummy DIY Diva (Feb 18, 2012)

Hi I have been for my follow up after failed second  ICSI 

They are going to do natural FET which is basically no intervention at all. I phone in day 1 then test with home ovulation kit. Ring them again when it shows I'm ovulating and then they will give me a day to have it put back probably 5 or 6 days later as it is a 5 day bast. No drugs nothing. Just put it back. They say it's best because that is what it would be like had it been conceived naturally but I'm not sure what all the options are. Good luck to you all. I'll be looking at my November cycle I think. x


----------



## PalmTree (Nov 28, 2011)

Hey Princess79,
Good luck!   I wish you all the best!

Hi Gwyneth27,
Where are you doing your FET? This was how exactly I did my 1st failed FET. Unfortunately, due a short cycle I missed my ovulation day last month so I'm now waiting for the next opportunity.


PalmTree


----------



## princess79 (Jan 9, 2010)

Thanks PalmTree!
OTD... And it's a BFP!!!!
Delighted!!!! (if a little surprised... Stats re FET etc... It does work!!)
Baby dust to everyone!
X


----------



## Mummy DIY Diva (Feb 18, 2012)

Congratulations Princess !! Palm Tree I'll PM you details x


----------



## PalmTree (Nov 28, 2011)

Hello Ladies,

Congratulations princess79 

Unfortunately, due unexpected short cycle last month I missed my ovulation and a chance of another FET.  And this month, I will be on holidays during my ovulation time so i will have to wait for the next month cycle.

The Dr has decided that I will do my next FET with the HCG injection which I believe it's better!

Have a nice weekend!

PalmTree


----------



## Ruby998 (Feb 6, 2012)

Gwyneth- I did a completely natural FET too, I was convinced it wasn't going to work and I am now 5 and a half weeks pregnant, still early days but it can and does work! Good luck xxx


----------



## Mummy DIY Diva (Feb 18, 2012)

Thanks Ruby so Glad for you. I'm waiting for my period to come it was due Thursday only time it's ever late is when I'm due to start treatment. xx


----------



## Monkey11 (Apr 4, 2009)

Hi ladies,


We have 5 frozen embryos at Bristol, they have been frozen for about 3 years now. I really want to see if I can use one but really don't want any drugs this time, does anybody know of anyone that had a natural frozen transfer and it worked? Also do they defrost them one by one or as a group and pick the best one? I am waiting for my consultation but just thought it may be good to ask some questions on here before the appointment. It has been 2 and a half years since my last ICSI treatment so it all seems a bit scary again!


Thanks


----------



## PalmTree (Nov 28, 2011)

Hi Monkey11,

So far I have only done 1FET and it was completely natural, no drugs, no even the HCG injection. Unfortunately, I got a BFN. The Dr has decided that I will take the HCG injection in my next FET.

In my clinic in The Netherlands, they defrost one by one embryo, until they think one is good enough to be implanted.  But the best is ask your Dr because it might be different in your clinic.

Good luck!


PalmTree


----------



## Monkey11 (Apr 4, 2009)

Thank you Palmtree. Good luck to all you ladies. We haven't decided whether we are going to try now or wait until after  Christmas. I may be on here again soo with more questions though!!x


----------

